# Canon Named as a Leader in IDC MarketScape on Smart Multifunction Peripheral Assessment Report



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2015)

```
<i>Report recognizes Canon’s strategy for growth and commitment to research and design in managed print and document services</i></p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y. – April 20, 2015</b> – Canon, U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, for another year ,has been positioned as a leader in the IDC MarketScape: U.S. Smart Multifunction Peripheral 2014-2015 Vendor Assessment, doc #254761, March 2015<sup>1</sup> report, for being innovative and excelling in the pace and productivity of its research and development efforts with respect to managed print and document services. The report cites Canon’s achievement in demonstrating strengths in all of IDC’s key requirements to help ensure MFP market success, including a broad product portfolio, leading MFP market share, support for a wide range of customer targets, pricing models that fit customer requirements and a solutions/services model to help drive value-added differentiation.</p>
<p>“The evolution of today’s market requires MFPs to no longer be simply copy/print-focused devices, but high-performance business information systems,” said Keith Kmetz, vice president, Hardcopy Peripherals Solutions and Services, IDC. “As in the past, Canon’s strategy for growth, including investments in software platforms, software applications and services delivery, has helped ensure that its MFPs provide for the market’s requirements.”</p>
<p>“Canon takes great pride in our deep understanding of customer requirements and long-standing reputation for technology leadership,” said Junichi YoS___ake, senior vice president and general manager, Marketing, Business Imaging Solutions Group, Canon U.S.A. “We are honored to be recognized as a leader and look forward to continuing the Company’s commitment to research, design and innovation.”</p>
<p> </p>
```


----------

